

Show HN: Introducing Metrica - Ad-hoc Analytics for MongoDB - dcraw
http://blog.getmetrica.com/post/44051955986/introducing-metrica

======
dcraw
Hi HN, I'm David, creator of Metrica. I'd love to get your feedback on the
post and the product. Thanks!

~~~
metadata
It's interesting, but there is surprisingly little (next to no) details. Are
you using map/reduce or Aggregation framework? Is the data out to be consumed
by say Ruby client or are you just displaying results on the web? Looks like a
pure landing page just to test to see if there is interest. If that's your
intention, I don't like baiting HNers instead of just asking. If not, I
recommend to put some examples, use cases and more information before posting
here.

~~~
dcraw
Hey, thanks for the comment. The product has beta customers already, and is
ready for more.

I've been working with the Citus Data guys on the MongoDB Foreign Data Wrapper
for PostgreSQL. I've added a bunch of features to the wrapper and use that to
enable the queries. Maybe I should add a "How does this work?" question to the
FAQ?

